# Would you date a Robot ?



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Not talking about the cheap , mediocre crap that's in the market today .

Would you date a Robot .. which successfully emulates the real thing ? Even Realer .. than the real thing ? And uses artificial cellular matter (+nanotechnology) to successfully mimic the feel , texture .. and colors of the human skin ?

And doesn't just constantly say that he/she loves you .. but actually goes on adventures with you .. has intellectual discussions with you .. goes and does things on his/her own .. interacts with other people .. and dares to agree/disagree with you ? Just like a normal human being would , pretty much .. except maybe a little more forgiving , less picky .. and willing to actually give you a chance at Love ?

I totally would .

I'll be willing to wait 200 years .. doing everything in my power to extend my Life .. just to have that experience .

And not just wait . I do want to make a contribution to robotics . Artificial intelligence , specifically .. as it's by far the most challenging aspect of it , as well as the most neglected one nowadays .

I was raised by a computer , and I don't regret saying this . Like I said .. computers have shown me far more love and affection .. than strangers ever have .


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd go for it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably:


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

But my toaster IS my waifu


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

If a robot was that intelligent and complex, wouldn't it already have become self-aware and realized that it could do better?


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

A robot would be the only thing I could date.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> If a robot was that intelligent and complex, wouldn't it already have become self-aware and realized that* it could do better*?


Exactly. In my case it'd be better to stick to humans who don't evaluate their attraction and actions completely on logical and rational grounds, unlike robots :blank


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm about 50/50 on this, but I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

yes but I wouldn't buy it, because that would seem like slavery to me. So basically this future would have to be one where advanced synthetic life was equal to biological life. And the robot wouldn't pick me lol.

My brother is studying ai and robotics actually lol.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

probably offline said:


> If a robot was that intelligent and complex, wouldn't it already have become self-aware and realized that it could do better?


And sadly would instead date other robots...


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Krillin & Android 18

But, she's a cyborg.



Dissonance said:


> But my toaster IS my waifu


Toaster sex? Yowza.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What if she tries to terminate me? :afr


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes. Without reservation.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

It would be awesome! I love talking like a robot! Of course, I would have to be sure the robot would not be artificially insulted if I talked in that way.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I couldn't see myself forming any relationship with one. I may be wrong, and it may depend on the actual circumstances. I wouldn't, however, have a problem socializing and befriending one, having an intellectual discussion, talking about something we have in common (it's hard to imagine this).


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

If they are anything like the sex robots from the show "Almost Human", I'd totally date (buy?) one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There are plenty of people who behave almost exactly like robots so if this is your thing, you don't have to wait for crazy advanced technology.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

No, I like humans. :yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

If by date you mean cuddle with my robot waifu and watch movies and shows with her then yes.

Like others I am concerned that she would tire of me. I would hope that, at the very least, me being first means that she'd always have some love for me. That there would not come a day when she was totally lost to me.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


> If a robot was that intelligent and complex, wouldn't it already have become self-aware and realized that it could do better?


It depends on how this artificial intelligence is designed .

AI should never be an emulation of the human brain , neuron by neuron because :

1. Human brains are incompetent , and irrational .. and self-interested .

2. Why are you trying to bring another human to the world ?

3. Human brains can feel pain and pleasure . The last thing you wanna do is bring another tortured soul to the world , who will be resentful just for being different (Pinocchio complex) .

AI should always be based on raw logic . How can we make AI more intelligent than it is right now ?

Nowadays we tend to be focused on making one robot for one specific purpose . That's a waste of time .

We give AI the ability to evolve , but not just randomly through cruel mutations and natural selection . It needs to evolve according to a pattern , and in relation to the external world .

Once you get the odd genius robot .. this robot can then go viral .. and spread its data with other robots .. and update them .

As we all know .. raw logic cannot exist in Absolute . Every robot must have a Mission , and logic is only a means to that end .


```
e.g. 
I need to accomplish A .
I have to go through B , C .. or D .
B has 25% chance of success , C 50% .. D 25% .
Try C .
```
The only way a robot can become violent is through terrorism and sabotage .. instigated by humans .

My vision for robots is a society with no economy .. in which the human workforce is obsolete , and free to enjoy an eternity of leisure , sitting at home and playing guitar . This society will have to remain hidden and secret .. sheltered from the rest of the hostile world , which may ultimately commit suicide through nuclear weapons , runaway nanotech , etc.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

NO


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> NO


You're absolutely sure ? :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I could consider a synthetic intelligence my best friend, if I were not already married if it had the body that I found even slightly attractive I would have romantic relations with such an entity. Honestly, I see nothing wrong with it, but then I don't have any religious or cultural beliefs that would clash with such relationships.

It all depended on what the android wanted, I would not see a problem with developing an AI to be romantically involved with any particular person. I don't see anything that would be more wrong with that, than cultural and genetic conditioning that we all have been raised with. However, forcing such an entity into a relationship against it's will (supposing we developed such technology for will power) then it would go against my code of ethics and I would not support such a violation.

I'm not sure how many people here are into transhumanism, but the fact is.. technological growth is exponential.. these are the sort of issues that will be the forefront of many debates and they will be the sort of subjects you see in politics in the not so distant future, I imagine a lot of you younger people will be here to see them.

It is good to think about the future now, before such things become a reality.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes of course, if it was Winona Rider (Alien) realistic. But, as others have said, it would realise it could do better!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Physical android no. Virtual sentience yes. Gimme some nervegear


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

If I fell for someone and then later on I _found out _he was a robot, I probably stay and give it a try, but if I knew from the outset... I don't know. Again, I'd probably give it a try just to see what happens, but then who knows how I'd really act in that situation though. Also this is under the assumption that the robot is as advanced as Denise said in the post, ie. pretty much human. I doubt we'll see that in our lifetime.

But I'm not morally opposed to it or anything, unless you're buying them or something.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.herpiderp.com/video/1228/realistic-robot-is-deeply-disturbing

Here's a dream date.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

A robot can't be "realer" than the real thing. That's stupid. I see dating a robot being as empty as having one night stands.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> A robot can't be "realer" than the real thing. That's stupid. I see dating a robot being as empty as having one night stands.


Depends on how you define 'real' .

'Real' relationships aren't real . People only attract each other because they need to multiply , not because of 'true love' or some kind of noble , magical .. mystical .. made up crap .

Robots will love you for who you are .. without reproduction as their ulterior motive .


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> You're absolutely sure ? :b


dayum


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Depends on how you define 'real' .
> 
> 'Real' relationships aren't real . People only attract each other because they need to multiply , not because of 'true love' or some kind of noble , magical .. mystical .. made up crap .
> 
> Robots will love you for who you are .. without reproduction as their ulterior motive .


It depends on your definition of real. You mentioned "real". To me "real" would be with another human. A robot is fake and simply a product of human manufacturing. Dogs will love you for who you are no matter what. A robot is AI and the brain and human emotions are hard to minic. Let alone the human brain is far superior the best computer or processor.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

You already can. It's called lucid dreaming. Infact just last night I had a dream where I once again met my anima, and... it was beautiful. The anima is perfect.

Also, the dream wasn't lucid so I experienced it as if it was the real deal. The moment I opened my mouth to her, we instantly connected. No uncomfortableness/barriers -no useless bullsh** at all. Whatever I said, whatever she said, everything was at soul level, there was no misunderstanding. There was no lacking and there were no expectations, just enjoyment and appreciation of one another.

The perfect romance experience you seek lays in your subconscious.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

if i killed it, would it be murder?


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

nope, i need real wimminz


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont want to date anyone or anything, and yes i have successfully eliminated my hope, now im just a cold and cool working machine that runs 24/7 and can get **** done


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a sneaking suspicion that robots of the future will be either feared or considered second class to the point where they are rejected and hated. It would be racism all over again, the poor things.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

It's probably better than my right hand........ A toaster with a cooch, count me in.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Would probably be too SA.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Stop it! This thread is going to be the beginning of Skynet. :afr


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

joked35 said:


> Stop it! This thread is going to be the beginning of Skynet. :afr


Sexbot Skynet...... I could live with this:teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

When the robots come out, the SAS denizens will all be the early adopters. :teeth.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Do androids dream of electric sheep?



DeniseAfterAll said:


> It depends on how this artificial intelligence is designed .
> 
> AI should never be an emulation of the human brain , neuron by neuron because :
> 
> ...


Humans can also feel love.

I would rather have a real human who could love me back, even with the human deficiencies. A machine that imitates a perfect human would hold no interest for me.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

hermito said:


> A robot would be the only thing I could date.


lol.... me too, probably.

Hell yea I would, he wouldn't even need a big vocabulary.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Mlochail said:


> You already can. It's called lucid dreaming. Infact just last night I had a dream where I once again met my anima, and... it was beautiful. The anima is perfect.
> 
> Also, the dream wasn't lucid so I experienced it as if it was the real deal. The moment I opened my mouth to her, we instantly connected. No uncomfortableness/barriers -no useless bullsh** at all. Whatever I said, whatever she said, everything was at soul level, there was no misunderstanding. There was no lacking and there were no expectations, just enjoyment and appreciation of one another.
> 
> The perfect romance experience you seek lays in your subconscious.


Oh .. good old lucid dreaming .. 

No , but really . I also wanna be able to show off my robot to other people .. let em know what they're missing out on .


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If I knew that it was a robot, no. There are things, that I cannot explain, that I love about humans that I do not think a robot could reproduce. Even if it could it would be a program, which destroys the excitement for me.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

My instinctual reaction was that would be really pathetic. But thinking about it a little, I would probably be having more fun than I am right now. Altogether the experience would probably offer more opportunities for personal growth, than say, looking at a computer screen for hours a day. 

A lot of people claim it wouldn't be real but look at how much time and effort, most of us give of ourselves to things that notably aren't real either. If you've gotten invested in a television or book series, remember that time you got all weepy when your favorite character died? Also not a real person... Or what of all that time spent wandering around in virtual video game realities? Even the real relationships we have with actual people are rarely anything more than the fantasies and hopes we project onto them. It just sounds like another form of escapism to me, not necessarily any more guilty than another.

So, I'm really more concerned with the ethical questions. Like if its self-aware, I don't see any chance of getting it to like me without subverting its free will in some way. As I think someone else mentioned in previous post 'it would realize it could do better'.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> If I knew that it was a robot, no. There are things, that I cannot explain, that I love about humans that I do not think a robot could reproduce. Even if it could it would be a program, which destroys the excitement for me.


I'd think it would rather be More exciting for me .. having a sense of emotional independence .. finally having my instinctual needs addressed , without having to please other people .. lol .

I've had that fantasy as early as the age of 8 .


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Everyone should watch the movie Her. Is gud.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Everyone should watch the movie Her. Is gud.


I recommend A.I. Artificial intelligence , too .


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

Making Mr. Right. It's an awesome 80's movie about women who sleep with a robot.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I recommend A.I. Artificial intelligence , too .


It is good. A scifi rendition of Pinocchio.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh what a perfect thread. 

I already am. 8)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure. Reminds me of Chobitsu.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Oh what a perfect thread.
> 
> I already am. 8)


Is he Nice 8)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Is he Nice 8)


He doesn't understand what nice is, purely logical and emotionally vacant. Just the way I like 'em. :twisted


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

NO.

It would be all artificial. Just like a robot. Plus fake. It would just feed you texts you want to hear. Robots are not creative enough to take you with them in any adventures. They are simply solving problems for which they were already given solutions. Just repetitive, machine like, tasks.

No matter how similar they would look to humans and how well they would talk, it would simply not be the same thing. Just a confirmation of the fact you couldn't get the ''real'' deal. So you will still feel like a loser and that will eat you up inside.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I've watched enough hentai to know where this is going.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

^ Just wait until the "Would you date an octopus?" thread.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> NO.
> 
> It would be all artificial. Just like a robot. Plus fake. It would just feed you texts you want to hear. Robots are not creative enough to take you with them in any adventures. They are simply solving problems for which they were already given solutions. Just repetitive, machine like, tasks.
> 
> No matter how similar they would look to humans and how well they would talk, it would simply not be the same thing. Just a confirmation of the fact you couldn't get the ''real'' deal. So you will still feel like a loser and that will eat you up inside.


How do you define .. 'Creativity' ?

In my opinion .. creativity is just sensical Randomness .

By factoring in random numbers in every single one of its processes , artificial intelligence can very much imitate human fluidity .. rather than going in straight lines all the time .. talking with a monotonous , boring Voice .. looking at you creepily .. and replying the same answer when asked the same question .

Its servo motors would also need to be in a constant state of acceleration and deceleration .. instead of abruptly Stopping , and Starting . That also adds to smoothness in posture , and body language .


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hell no! I wouldn't be able to date something that's PROGRAMMED to love me.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

MadTroll153 said:


> Hell no! I wouldn't be able to date something that's PROGRAMMED to love me.


And you think most straight girls weren't programmed to prefer hunky studs with 6 packs and chiseled jaws .. who play football , and surf .. over skinny , little nice guys who build model planes .. and watch Star Trek ?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> How do you define .. 'Creativity' ?


To give an example: You are creative when you are able to come up with your own ideas, solutions, inventions to solve a certain problem. Robots are not capable of that. They are simply given tasks to solve based on a specific algorithm. That is written in a machine code. They are programmed what to do or say. They will stay in the limits of those simple repetitive commands, instructions and algorithms. No matter how evolved this robots might get one day, they will never think for themselves. Cause they will always function based on the initial human written code. That is not really thinking for yourself, is it?

A more realistic approach would be the one of a cyborg. If they already have the human brain and all it's wiring done, then it should be able to think for itself once all the hardware is somehow attached. We tend to create a lot of biotechnology these days to improve our lives or our bodies. So I guess it would be a lot more plausible to have cyborgs or some form of modified humans(genetics, biotechnology) than intelligent independent robots.

But in all of those cases there is the problem of morality. Is it safe to play God? Do we know when it's time to stop? Is it smart to create: superhumans, superrobots or cyborgs, possible apex predators, that will be perfectly capable of getting us all extinct? They would be a new, enhanced, specie.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> And you think most straight girls weren't programmed to prefer hunky studs with 6 packs and chiseled jaws .. who play football , and surf .. over skinny , little nice guys who build model planes .. and watch Star Trek ?


Hope dies last. :b

Maybe a geeky sweet girl. Who knows. One driven more by mind and heart, less by hormones. 

I know that was not meant for me. Had to barge in.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

to much of a risk, sleep with one? sure but loving one i could not see it ending happily.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

TigerWScarf said:


> You know we actually are robots ourselves. Molecular robots forged from nature.


 Maybe...Only we need to sleep to recharge our batteries. Food is our fuel.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

It would be the closest to a real girlfriend I could get. A real girl would be better I suppose, but not as likely to happen.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

This reminds me of a movie I saw called _Robot and Frank_ about a lonely guy who becomes friends with a robot who helps him pull off heists. It's a good movie.


----------



## Laboratory Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

No...it sounds just too weird, scary and unnatural.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The full human experience without the inevitable abandonment?

It's rather decadent but life is so short, I would certainly go for it.


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

Nope. I need a deep, intense, real connection. Someone with a soul.

But I'd have sex with a robot if they felt like the real thing. :um


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> You're absolutely sure ? :b


***** NO! That is some creepy s***. I thought Jude Law was so creepy looking in that movie.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

What would the difference be between what you've described and a human?

Reminds me of a show I've been meaning to watch.



probably offline said:


> If a robot was that intelligent and complex, wouldn't it already have become self-aware and realized that it could do better?


Lol! This^.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> ***** NO! That is some creepy s***. I thought Jude Law was so creepy looking in that movie.


Wha really ?  I was actually pretty blown away by that scene .. I mean , someone like me .. even I'd give him a try .. lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I haven't seen this Japanese Girlfriend Robot in detail .. I was quite impressed by this particular video .

The 'uncanny valley' (i.e. Creepy Robot Syndrome, whatever..) is a problem that a lot of these robots currently have.. and I'm starting to think that it has to do with their inability to successfully mimic human facial expressions more than their obviously artificial appearance .

Hopefully one day , once we get better at 3D printing .. and to the microscopic level .. we'll be able to give these robots the exact look and feel of human skin .. with pores , hair follicles .. and everything else really .

When you look at the human face .. even on women .. you can see tiny little blonde hairs sticking out .. and I think that this is part of what gives human skin this peachy sort of smoothness .

The biggest challenge of all will be AI .. and this is an area which I wish to contribute to . Everything else .. the aesthetics , the muscle movements .. that'll sort itself out very quickly , I'm afraid .

p.s.

Again .. there shouldn't just be one robot for one particular task . Robots should have the ability to run a variety of different programs .. just like PCs . It's more efficient that way .. and more interesting , too . I'd be really depressed and embarrassed if I just had a 'girlfriend' robot who is only there to please you and do everything you say . lol . I'd want that robot to be daring .. and try to take control of me .. give me its own opinion .


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

No I'll stick to real humans.

They'd make cool friends though.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I would prefer a servant/companion that would assist me in various tasks. A real plus if he/she is a model indistinguishable from a actual human.

A real Hobbes to my Calvin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only if it talks like HK-47


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe if it was into the same stuff that I am.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Might as well.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I mean sure, but it's not my preference. He'd probably kill me if I cheated on him. Plus I want kids, so that would suck being unable to because he's artificial and all.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Dream career*

began by plucking me to have a degree in Cybernetics. What I learned was fascinating. Resulting in no job from that. More lies of lecturers whose hobby it was. Big smack in the face just the same of being propped up and promised a perfect life at a posh school. Things should be advertised with the additional note that there's nothing in it. No deep involvement with stupid people was explained. No oil rigs or space satellite or military systems to design. Terminator vision through movable cameras controlled by thoughts, arm and finger control with skin implants. Practical?

I considered a lappy on a 4-castored table to record surroundings by sonic sensors or cameras. All conceptions unfulfilled. Street view came later


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

tempting i wouldnt know if i would


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

i cant wait until i can buy a sex robot.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> began by plucking me to have a degree in Cybernetics. What I learned was fascinating. Resulting in no job from that. More lies of lecturers whose hobby it was. Big smack in the face just the same of being propped up and promised a perfect life at a posh school. Things should be advertised with the additional note that there's nothing in it. No deep involvement with stupid people was explained. No oil rigs or space satellite or military systems to design. Terminator vision through movable cameras controlled by thoughts, arm and finger control with skin implants. Practical?
> 
> I considered a lappy on a 4-castored table to record surroundings by sonic sensors or cameras. All conceptions unfulfilled. Street view came later


Plucking? You never said you were a bird before? Wow, what a life you must be living. A book title has just popped into my head:

From Bird to Cyborg: A Plucking Good Tale

I only require seven percent in royalties for the title of the book.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Denise after all you seem cool and remind me of myself at your age. I am actually pursuing computer engineering and may do biomedical engineering because I would like to work in synthetic biology if it becomes a viable field. Anyhow, everyone here should watch this documentary:


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Any day.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Robots scare mee >_<


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I would, if it was programmed to not be a douche.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

YES! If I could change her appearance from time to time that relationship would be preferable to a human lol.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

Never.


----------

